# Habano Ash Color



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

Is there a "typical" color or appearance of the ash of cuban cigars? I had a so-called real Cohiba habano last night and its ash was very distinct. Powdery white and gray. The band looked legit and I'm trying to determine if it was the real thing or a fake.


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Depends on the blend. Typically the ash in a Havana will be dark grey to black, less sulphur in the soil on the island. Lighter grey to white is typical of Dominican or Mexican. But, I've seen lighter grey in a Havana too.


----------



## sherpa (Sep 26, 2003)

*where did it come from?*

the real deal from ldch ?OR street vendor in tju


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

*Origin unknown*

Sherpa-
I got it as a gift from one of my friends who said he got it somewhere in central america. I forget exactly where he said. He claimed it was the real thing. My guess, probably not. My personal favorites are the "Cohibas" from the street vendors in TJ who also want to sell you a picture of yourself with their "zebra." Glad I live in the good ol' USA.:u 
SB


----------



## Treyjo43 (Jun 1, 2003)

Did it have a triple cap? If it didn't then it was a fake.


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

Then it was fake as a $3 bill. Waaaaaaa.
SB


----------



## emgjet (Jan 1, 2000)

If the ash was light grey or white...it ain't Cuban, period!
:w


----------



## TomN (Sep 1, 2003)

Yeah I was suprised at how dark the ash was on my Cohiba. Definately a difference from the domestics.


----------



## emgjet (Jan 1, 2000)

It's all in the soil my friend...that's what makes Cuba unique after all these years.
:w


----------



## Cigar Czar (Mar 6, 2005)

emgjet said:


> If the ash was light grey or white...it ain't Cuban, period!
> :w


No doubt True!


----------



## ucmba (Sep 10, 2003)

for Havanas, another often correlated factor to ash color is cigar age


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

I have had a few authentic Havana cigars with a light grey ash including some old Davidoff's. If it came from central america though, that should be the first red flag of non-authenticity.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Matt R said:


> Depends on the blend. Typically the ash in a Havana will be dark grey to black, less sulphur in the soil on the island. Lighter grey to white is typical of Dominican or Mexican. But, I've seen lighter grey in a Havana too.


.
I had been told Cuban soil is rich with magnesium which leads to its ashes 
typically burning darker. 
.
Although ash color, reviewing bands and boxes are very helpful in authenticating 
habanos, it is the taste that works for me:
.
By tasting I can tell habano v. non-habano....young v. old...
rolled by Mariano or Gorge.
Well, all except the last one.


----------



## falconpunch99 (Feb 15, 2005)

poker said:


> If it came from central america though, that should be the first red flag of non-authenticity.


Why is that??


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

I have yet to see anything anyone has gotten from Central America and got back to the states thats been the real thing. I have dozens of fakes that I was gifted over the years, many of which came from that region.


----------



## falconpunch99 (Feb 15, 2005)

poker said:


> I have yet to see anything anyone has gotten from Central America and got back to the states thats been the real thing. I have dozens of fakes that I was gifted over the years, many of which came from that region.


would you say the same about mexico?


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

I would say that Mexico has thousands upon thousands of fakes for every real one (and thats just Tijuana, Ensenada & Cabo San Lucas). Some fakes are a joke its so badly done, others can be very hard to spot.
A La Casa del Habanos might be your best bet (or only bet) if ever in Mexico.


----------



## CgarWyzrd (Jun 20, 2004)

SilvrBck said:


> Is there a "typical" color or appearance of the ash of cuban cigars? I had a so-called real Cohiba habano last night and its ash was very distinct. Powdery white and gray. The band looked legit and I'm trying to determine if it was the real thing or a fake.


Ash can be a little deceiving. I have had numerous Cuban cigars with a very light ash. All have been legit. As for having them come from C. America, I would be suspect of them for that reason alone. Althought I have known of some that have found great cigars there. But not for 10 or 12 years.

JMHO :w


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

My Habano ash is almost always tight, dark charcoal with visible black and light grey rings.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Habanos ash cannot be pidgeon-holed IMO. Some Limitadas and even reg prod are as white as any other NC cigar. Generally, you get a mix of dark and lighter grey colors, though, but detecting a fake by it's ash is not much of a test I'm sorry to say.


----------



## rabiis (Mar 10, 2005)

it's not so much the color of the ash on habano but rather the tight, circular rings of the ash itself....IHMO


----------

